# upgrade path for 04?



## veronicalfb (May 5, 2007)

What is a good upgrade path for an 04 automatic :confused


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

What kind of cash are you looking to spend?
http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html
Personaly I would go Kooks long tube headers, and the corsa sport exhaust first. Then either drop crazy cash and get the magna charger, or for cheaper get a dry N20 setup.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd agree that the best start is long tube headers. try to wait for a sale and get the best price you can. they all make about the same power. i got my SLPs with race pipes last year for $940. they already come coated which is a significant upgrade in itself as they keep engine bay heat down. the cat back is a pricey upgrade that has little bang for the buck at least until you do more major modifications. if you need to go that route find a shop to custom bend some 2 1/2" or 3" pipes. you can get a great exhaust with muffs of your choice at a much better price. a tune after the headers will get more power as well as better gas mileage and improved shift points etc. getting a tuning suite like HP Tuners or EFIlive and learning tuning is rewarding and in the long run cheaper if you continue to upgrade your car as you won't have to keep running back for a retune. that's a good solid foundation start


----------



## veronicalfb (May 5, 2007)

how much power are people making without breaking anything? ie: transmission, bottom end, rear end, etc...


----------

